# A Couple of Random Questions...



## Bill Ballard (Oct 15, 2020)

Hello all -

First question: for Instagram users - are you seeing your own posts? I post an image to Instagram, it shows when the post is made, and it shows in _my_ feed, but it doesn't show on the platform's front page. However, it is visible to other users on the platform, as posts receive 'likes,' 'shares,' and 'comments' from others, both followers and non-followers. The same thing happens on FaceBook, but with less frequency. Clearly, a first-world problem, but I am curious if others are experiencing the same.

The second question is directed to B&H Photo-Video customers: are you experiencing discrepancies in order progression and shipping? I placed on order four days ago; one item (two spare camera batteries - which the initial order confiormation said wouldn't ship until next week) shipped the next day and is scheduled for delivery tomorrow; the other item, a replacement LowePro backpack, is only showing 'order in progress.' Certainly, COVID is causing issues, and B&H has not responded to my email inquiries, (the chat option to check order status is turned off), but still...four days seems quite long to process an order for an item which shows 'in stock' to ready it for shipping. This is not characteristic of my experience in dealing with B&H for well over 25 years - has anyone else experienced this?

Thanks!


----------



## Bill Ballard (Oct 15, 2020)

An update:



Bill Ballard said:


> Hello all -
> 
> First question: for Instagram users - are you seeing your own posts? I post an image to Instagram, it shows when the post is made, and it shows in _my_ feed, but it doesn't show on the platform's front page. However, it is visible to other users on the platform, as posts receive 'likes,' 'shares,' and 'comments' from others, both followers and non-followers. The same thing happens on FaceBook, but with less frequency. Clearly, a first-world problem, but I am curious if others are experiencing the same.
> 
> ...



My second question has been answered and resolved. I was able to get through to B&H on chat this morning, and the LowePro bag shipped overnight. The B&H rep explained there was a n 'outage' of some sort which disrupted portions of their in-house system for processing web orders. Very courteous and professional. I have to say, I've not really had an experience with B&H which was not handled and resolved.


----------



## RobertClayson (Oct 19, 2020)

Bill,

I get the same issue with Instagram with both my desktop/laptop and with my phone and ipad.

The only way I have found to overcome it, is to refresh or reload the browser page or on a phone/tablet to reload the application. I have used instagram for a few years and am certain it never used  to do this.

Robert


----------



## Bill Ballard (Oct 19, 2020)

RobertClayson said:


> Bill,
> 
> I get the same issue with Instagram with both my desktop/laptop and with my phone and ipad.
> 
> ...



Robert,

Thanks. It seems lots of folks are experiencing the same the same thing, and I've tried most everything but uninstalling and reinstalling the apps. It's not that bog of a deal, just a bit annoying. Perhaps one day when I'm bored...


----------

